# various translations



## warseeker14

*If u guys need help in translating any english phrase to tagalog,I can help u.Just send me message or any way ur comfortable.k guys?*

*ps.If u don't know what is "tagaog".It is my language before in my home country.Philippines. *


----------



## mandee

hello do you mind translating this 

"I hope you are not just using me."
" I hope you are true to all the things you said to me."

thanx


----------



## mandee

warseeker14 said:
			
		

> *If u guys need help in translating any english phrase to tagalog,I can help u.Just send me message or any way ur comfortable.k guys?*
> 
> *ps.If u don't know what is "tagaog".It is my language before in my home country.Philippines. *


 hello do you mind translating this 

"I hope you are not just using me."
" I hope you are true to all the things you said to me."

thanx


----------



## warseeker14

sorry if ur reply is a bit late.So, now,here it is...

"Ako'y umaasa hindi mo lang ako ginagamit."
"Ako'y umaasa na totoo ang lahat ng bagay na sinabi mo sa'kin"

thats it.Hope I answered your question.=)


----------



## warseeker14

But for a better phrase,I'm want to sugest u dis...

"Sana ay hindi mo lang ako ginagamit"
"Sana ay totoo ang lahat ng sinabi mo sa'kin."

It means,,"I wish/hope you are not just using me".."I wish/hope all the things you told me were true."


----------



## rapturedone

Can you help me to translate "my soul loves you Lord"?  Lord = God or Jesus Christ.

Thank you,


----------



## warseeker14

my soul loves the lord in tagalog is,

"ang kaluluwa ko ay MAHAL ang panginoon."
Actually,translating this word per word,it means,"The soul of mine loves the lord,"
or..

"INI-IBIG ng aking kaluluwa ang panginoon"or"MAHAL ng aking kaluluwa ang panginoon."
w/c means,"my soul is loving the lord."
This one is deeper and not always used.

"Mahal" has the same meaning of the word "ini-ibig" both means love/loving.

But be careful of using the word "MAHAL" because you can also use it as the translation for the word.."expensive"(depends on the sentence)


----------



## warseeker14

Lord-(panginoon)
Love-in tagalog is,mahal or ini-ibig.
example:

I love you.....in tagalog is.."ini-ibig kita" or "mahal kita"
Do you love me?..in tagalog it's......"Mahal mo ba ako?"

Just remember that the word "mahal" is also used to say "expensive.
example,:
"that's expensive"....in tagalog,it's "MAHAL yan!"

and also,the word "ini-ibig" is the formal way which is usually used for making tagalog poetry.


----------



## Lancel0t

warseeker14 said:
			
		

> *If u guys need help in translating any english phrase to tagalog,I can help u.Just send me message or any way ur comfortable.k guys?*
> 
> *ps.If u don't know what is "tagaog".It is my language before in my home country.Philippines. *



Ako rin. Maasahan ninyo ang tulong ko. (Me Too. You can count on me.)


----------



## what_ever

can u pls translate it into tagalog, this is my report in school... thank u so much!

1. pigs are prolific. They produce two litters in two years depeding on how soon the pigs are weaned with 8 or more pigs weaned per litter.
2. pigs are efficicient converters of vegetable trimmings, milling and meat packing by products, kitchen left-over foods, damaged grains and other farm waste products into pork. They excell all other farm animals (carabaos, cattle, and sheep) except poultry and dairy animals in converting feed to food.
3. Pigs normally have higher percentage of edible meat in the carcass compared with carabaos and cattel. They commonly have a dressing percetage of 65 to 80 percent of the live weight.
4. Pigs are excellent companions of cereal production. In areas where cereals can be produced cheaply in large quantities, more sows can be bred to farrow and market hogs carried to heavier weights within reasonable limits. On the other hand, when cereals become scarce. fattening pigs can be sold at lighter weights and the breeding herd maintained by reducing the amount of grains and increasing the daily allowance for roughage in their rations.
5. In most farms where only a small fraction of the farmer's time is devoted to crop production, swine raising can provide family employment through out the year.




			
				warseeker14 said:
			
		

> *If u guys need help in translating any english phrase to tagalog,I can help u.Just send me message or any way ur comfortable.k guys?*
> 
> *ps.If u don't know what is "tagaog".It is my language before in my home country.Philippines. *


----------



## what_ever

can u pls translate it into tagalog, this is my report in school... thank u so much!

1. pigs are prolific. They produce two litters in two years depeding on how soon the pigs are weaned with 8 or more pigs weaned per litter.
2. pigs are efficicient converters of vegetable trimmings, milling and meat packing by products, kitchen left-over foods, damaged grains and other farm waste products into pork. They excell all other farm animals (carabaos, cattle, and sheep) except poultry and dairy animals in converting feed to food.
3. Pigs normally have higher percentage of edible meat in the carcass compared with carabaos and cattel. They commonly have a dressing percetage of 65 to 80 percent of the live weight.
4. Pigs are excellent companions of cereal production. In areas where cereals can be produced cheaply in large quantities, more sows can be bred to farrow and market hogs carried to heavier weights within reasonable limits. On the other hand, when cereals become scarce. fattening pigs can be sold at lighter weights and the breeding herd maintained by reducing the amount of grains and increasing the daily allowance for roughage in their rations.
5. In most farms where only a small fraction of the farmer's time is devoted to crop production, swine raising can provide family employment through out the year.


----------



## what_ever

can u pls translate it into tagalog, this is my report in school... thank u so much!

1. pigs are prolific. They produce two litters in two years depeding on how soon the pigs are weaned with 8 or more pigs weaned per litter.
2. pigs are efficicient converters of vegetable trimmings, milling and meat packing by products, kitchen left-over foods, damaged grains and other farm waste products into pork. They excell all other farm animals (carabaos, cattle, and sheep) except poultry and dairy animals in converting feed to food.
3. Pigs normally have higher percentage of edible meat in the carcass compared with carabaos and cattel. They commonly have a dressing percetage of 65 to 80 percent of the live weight.
4. Pigs are excellent companions of cereal production. In areas where cereals can be produced cheaply in large quantities, more sows can be bred to farrow and market hogs carried to heavier weights within reasonable limits. On the other hand, when cereals become scarce. fattening pigs can be sold at lighter weights and the breeding herd maintained by reducing the amount of grains and increasing the daily allowance for roughage in their rations.
5. In most farms where only a small fraction of the farmer's time is devoted to crop production, swine raising can provide family employment through out the year.


----------



## warseeker14

if its ur report in school,maybe u better use dictionary and be kind enough to provide ur own translation.I can help u edit it to make it better.Learning tagalog is fun u know.Just try k??("/)I'll be looking forward in editing ur work.thnx!


----------



## NTFS

warseeker14 said:
			
		

> if its ur report in school,maybe u better use dictionary and be kind enough to provide ur own translation.I can help u edit it to make it better.Learning tagalog is fun u know.Just try k??("/)I'll be looking forward in editing ur work.thnx!



naku... yan kaw kasi sabi "YOU CAN HELP TRANSLATE!"  kahit report pa nya yan he/she is seeking your help not your advice. you shouldn't have entitled your thread "Re: I can help u translate "english"- "tagalog." or the other way around" but you cannnot provide help to those who seek it... rather "Re: I can help u translate BASIC  "english"- "tagalog." or the other way around" diba? di ko naman inaasahan na i translate mo lahat lahat ng pinapatranslate nya... sana nag translate ka kahit ilang sentence lang just to give him an idea. i have nothing against you... wala lang... na curious lang ako sa thread mo. pasensya ka na... wala gusto ko lang mag comment kc eh. no offense ha...


----------



## JLanguage

How do you say "I went to the movies yesterday" in Tagalog?
Thanks in advance, 
-Jonathan.


----------



## warseeker14

Jonathan, the answer for your question is......

"I went to the movies yesterday"/Pumunta ako sa sine kahapon.(this is a past tense k?)hope it helped!("_)

and for you NTFS,yah right,sabi mo nga eh,22lungan moko db?bakit wla ka pa yatang nasasagot khit isa?huh?lol!well,nice thing may kasama nakong nagtatagalog d2 sa thread.help ha??bka kc maging bc nako n2ng mga susunod na araw eh.thanx!


----------



## NTFS

warseeker14 said:
			
		

> and for you NTFS,yah right,sabi mo nga eh,22lungan moko db?bakit wla ka pa yatang nasasagot khit isa?huh?lol!well,nice thing may kasama nakong nagtatagalog d2 sa thread.help ha??bka kc maging bc nako n2ng mga susunod na araw eh.thanx!


 
uhm actually d ako yun... si lancelot yata tinutukoy mo... heheheh....

see post #9

any how pwede rin ako tumulong...

tnx~!




			
				Lancel0t said:
			
		

> Ako rin. Maasahan ninyo ang tulong ko. (Me Too. You can count on me.)


----------



## NTFS

warseeker14 said:
			
		

> Jonathan, the answer for your question is......
> 
> "I went to the movies yesterday"/Pumunta ako sa sine kahapon.(this is a past tense k?)hope it helped!("_)


 
you can also use sinehan.

Pumunta ako sa *sinehan* kahapon.


Saludos!
NTFS


----------



## alone

can u help translate this to taglog? 

"How can I let you know that I'm sorry"


----------



## Lancel0t

NTFS said:
			
		

> uhm actually d ako yun... si lancelot yata tinutukoy mo... heheheh....
> 
> see post #9
> 
> any how pwede rin ako tumulong...
> 
> tnx~!


 
Baka nagkakamali kayo, baka gusto niyo munang i-browse yung mga threads dito tungkol sa mga post ko.. Ako pa!


----------



## Lancel0t

alone said:
			
		

> can u help translate this to taglog?
> 
> "How can I let you know that I'm sorry"


 
Paano ko ipapaalam sa iyo na ako ay nagsisisi. or Paano ko ipapaalam sa iyo na ako ay nagkamali.


----------



## dods

JLanguage said:
			
		

> How do you say "I went to the movies yesterday" in Tagalog?
> Thanks in advance,
> -Jonathan.


 
have here some thoughts "nanood ako ng sine kahapon".  would it sound more realistic and widely used?

any comment guys?


----------



## dods

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> Paano ko ipapaalam sa iyo na ako ay nagsisisi. or Paano ko ipapaalam sa iyo na ako ay nagkamali.


 
i agree to lancelot... i also have here some thought...

"papako ipahiwatig sa 'yo na ako ay nagkamali"  i think this one sounds more sincere.


----------



## Lancel0t

dods said:
			
		

> have here some thoughts "nanood ako ng sine kahapon". would it sound more realistic and widely used?
> 
> any comment guys?


 
Yes of course! But if you would like to say it in shortcut, you can say: "nanood ako kahapon" (assuming that both of you are on the same topic about watching movies).

You can also say: Nanood ako ng pelikula kahapon. - But with this, the lister might be confused whether you watch the movie in the movie house or you watch it at home.


----------



## alone

thx for the translation on the request i had. 


Can u also translate this plz?

"Maybe we weren't meant for each other.."


----------



## redwine

alone said:
			
		

> thx for the translation on the request i had.
> 
> 
> Can u also translate this plz?
> 
> "Maybe we weren't meant for each other.."



marahil ay hindi tayo para sa isa't isa.....


----------



## saoirse

Can you help me translate from english to tagalog - "Jesus loves me" 

Can you write it phonetically please?


----------



## warseeker14

----------------------------------------------------------------

Can you help me translate from english to tagalog - "Jesus loves me" 
 Can you write it phonetically please?


"Jesus loves me"
Actually in literal tagalog language,Jesus is also known as Hesus and God,when translated is..Panginoon.

So if you want to transate that word per word,It'll be..
."Hesus mahal ako"
But you have to rearange it to make a better construction.SO to give it meaning,its better to say:

"MAhal ako ng panginoon":: 

:this is what we are using in our fil. gatherings as christians.
Hope it helped!


----------



## Lancel0t

saoirse said:
			
		

> Can you help me translate from english to tagalog - "Jesus loves me"
> 
> Can you write it phonetically please?


 
you can translate that as: *Mahal ako ni Hesus*

Ma-hal , just like in taj Mahal

a-ko

ni 

He-sus, just like the way the spanish people pronounce Jesus


----------



## ralph

Hi There.
Can u please tell me if the phrase "mis kita" is the saME OR A CONTRACTION OF "mis na mis kita". If not what does it mean. Would phrase be used with friends or family members or only partner?
Thanks


----------



## warseeker14

ralph said:
			
		

> Hi There.
> Can u please tell me if the phrase "mis kita" is the saME OR A CONTRACTION OF "mis na mis kita". If not what does it mean. Would phrase be used with friends or family members or only partner?
> Thanks


 
"*mis kita"doesnt really have a meaning.Better if you say "namis kita" meaning.."I missed you"you can say that to anybody just like in english.*

*repetition of the word like mis na mis kita is like empasizing something...*
*it's the same as saying.."I mis you a lot" or "I really really mis you".*

*you can use that anytime as long as you feel that you really mis the person.*


----------



## Lancel0t

warseeker14 said:
			
		

> "*mis kita"doesnt really have a meaning.Better if you say "namis kita" meaning.."I missed you"you can say that to anybody just like in english.*


 
Oops!!! I think you're wrong, mis kita has a meaning, it is a contraction of "mis na kita" which means I am missing you. When you say, "mis na mis kita" this is at a higher degree compared to "mis kita" just like what warseeker mentioned.


----------



## ralph

Thanks to all for such a prompt response, I appreciate it.

All the best


----------



## warseeker14

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> Oops!!! I think you're wrong, mis kita has a meaning, it is a contraction of "mis na kita" which means I am missing you. When you say, "mis na mis kita" this is at a higher degree compared to "mis kita" just like what warseeker mentioned.


 

oops!i think youre right lancelot.Anyway,thanx for the correction !I also forgot."mis kita" does,really have a meaning."I forgot about the contraction of the word though!


----------



## bob_girl

Let me help you, too!  Tagalog is also my language so if you have English words for translation, I'll be glad to help you all.


----------



## FirefighterX

Hello Guys/Girls...
I need a little help in a 'sensitive' matter.
I am writing a note to a girl I care about and I was a 'bad' boy...

Ok so this is for "love" so it is a worthy cause!
Help if you can. I put down what i want to say and if I know i put what I 'think" I should write...But I want to try and sound romantic and contrite not stupid and corny...I guess I need some serious help! haha
Thank you!
----------------
Dear A-----
My Love(giliw), I miss you so much!(mis na mis kita) I hope you miss me too?( mis mo ba ako?) I am so sorry for the things I said (or maybe so sorry for being an idiot. or maybe so sorry for being a fool? hahaha, either way i am sorry!)and i hope you can forgive me and give me a second chance (or give my love a second chance?). 
I need you here by my side ( I cheated with the song by Regine Velasquez "kailangan ko'y Ikaw)
I miss your beautiful smile....(gusto kong nakikita kang nakangiti..) 
(or could I say "I want to make your heart smile again?...have no clue how to say that)
I love you (mahal kita)
J------

Sorry this is kind of long, I hope someone can provide assistance and if you have any good sites for translation that I can use instead of bugging everyone here that would be fine too, or a good online Tagalog/English Dictionary??
-thanks
FirefighterX


----------



## NTFS

FirefighterX said:
			
		

> Hello Guys/Girls...
> I need a little help in a 'sensitive' matter.
> I am writing a note to a girl I care about and I was a 'bad' boy...
> 
> Ok so this is for "love" so it is a worthy cause!
> Help if you can. I put down what i want to say and if I know i put what I 'think" I should write...But I want to try and sound romantic and contrite not stupid and corny...I guess I need some serious help! haha
> Thank you!
> ----------------
> Dear A-----
> My Love(giliw), I miss you so much!(mis na mis kita) I hope you miss me too?( mis mo ba ako?) I am so sorry for the things I said (or maybe so sorry for being an idiot. or maybe so sorry for being a fool? hahaha, either way i am sorry!)and i hope you can forgive me and give me a second chance (or give my love a second chance?).
> I need you here by my side ( I cheated with the song by Regine Velasquez "kailangan ko'y Ikaw)
> I miss your beautiful smile....(gusto kong nakikita kang nakangiti..)
> (or could I say "I want to make your heart smile again?...have no clue how to say that)
> I love you (mahal kita)
> J------
> 
> Sorry this is kind of long, I hope someone can provide assistance and if you have any good sites for translation that I can use instead of bugging everyone here that would be fine too, or a good online Tagalog/English Dictionary??
> -thanks
> FirefighterX


 


Hello Firefighter
Welcome to WR

here's the translation and i edited some of it. hope it helps. Goodluck! 
I'm not sure if there are online translation for Tagalog/English. I've seen some Online Dictionaries but the translation is limited.

Mahal kong A-----,

Giliw/Mahal, Mis na mis na kita, sana mis mo rin ako. Nagsisisi ako sa lahat ng nagawa ko at nasabi alam ko isa akong tanga. Sana ay mapatawad mo ako at bigyan mo pa ako ng isa pang pagkakataon para patunayan kong mahal na mahal kita. Gusto kong maibalik ang ngiti sa iyong mukha at kasiyahan sa iyong puso. Kailangan kita at hindi ako mabubuhay ng wala ka sa aking tabi. Sana hayaan mo akong ipadama muli ang aking pag-ibig.

Nagmamahal,
J------

Dear, A------

My Love, I miss you so much, I hope you miss me too. I'm so sorry for the things I've said and done and sorry for beign a fool. I hope you can forgive me and give me a second chance and prove that I love you so much. I want to see the smile in your face and the happiness in your heart again. I need you by my side and I won't survive/live without you. Please allow me to show my love for you again.

Loving yours
J--------


----------



## FirefighterX

NTFS!!!

Maraming Salamat! 
I really appreciate this. Of course this girl speaks perfect english and probably has more education than I do, but I thought it would be a nice sincere gesture to write in Tagalog. I will let you know if this helps my cause at all. It might take a while...

So this sounds a lot better than what I wrote? I mean I don't know how things sound in Tagalog, not too sappy but romantic, genuinely sorry?

I really want to try to learn some of the language, Any good recommendations on language courses? Books, tapes? 

Anyone?
I suppose I should browse the forums? I have just been pretty busy and I might be off to fight fires soon (forest fires), thought there might be a good book I can take out there with me to read in my off time?

I appreciate it.
Salamat po.

-FirefighterX


----------



## ganda

hi there firefighterX,
you can also count on me if you want to learn in tagalog.like NTFS and lancelot,we're from the same native country and also we have the same work! =)
no doubt,if you said that...she will head over heels fall in love with you! =)
galingan mo ha!(give your best shot!)

ganda =)


----------



## ganda

to lancelot and NTFS,
you can't blame warseeker14,tao lang po sya at nagkakamali din! =)


----------



## redhed

Hello, can you help me translate...
Hey sexy, don't pick up any hot chicks while you are there

Thanks!


----------



## ganda

redhed,
i'm having a hard time translating your phrase in tagalog.what do you mean by that hey sexy,don't pick up any hot  chicks while you are there?

because if i am going to translate this,it will be like this:

hoy babaeng maganda ang hubog ng katawan,huwag kang kumuha ng kahit na anong babae habang ikaw ay nariyan.

hope this help! =) if you can elaborate your phrase i could help you better!

chao,

ganda


----------



## redhed

Hello,
I am just trying to tell my friend not to pick up any pretty girls while he is in the phillipines! I am not sure if what you translated still applies! Thanks for your help
Redhed


----------



## meili

redhed said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I am just trying to tell my friend not to pick up any pretty girls while he is in the phillipines! I am not sure if what you translated still applies! Thanks for your help
> Redhed


 
Ok then Redhed, if this is the case you can just say:

Pare, huwag kang pumick-up (I believe that now we somewhat 'conjugate' english words and turn them 'filipino') ng magagandang babae habang naririyan ka.

This is 'street language' though.

Hope that helped!


----------



## NTFS

kamusta mga kababayan... 
wala lang... ice breaker muna tayo... di ko kasi matranslate tong mga 'to sa english. tulungan nyo ako ha? salamat. 

1. Makuha ka sa tingin.
2. Pang ilang presidente si (whoever the president is) ng Pilipinas.
3. Pipitikin kita sa tenga.
4. Mapakla
5. Tutong
6. Walang kasing +adj (e.g. walang kasing sarap).


----------



## meili

NTFS said:
			
		

> kamusta mga kababayan...
> wala lang... ice breaker muna tayo... di ko kasi matranslate tong mga 'to sa english. tulungan nyo ako ha? salamat.
> 
> 1. Makuha ka sa tingin.
> 2. Pang ilang presidente si (whoever the president is) ng Pilipinas.
> 3. Pipitikin kita sa tenga.
> 4. Mapakla
> 5. Tutong
> 6. Walang kasing +adj (e.g. walang kasing sarap).


 
Ok NTFS, let me try! 

Here goes nothing! 

1. Makuha ka sa tingin. - Do I look happy?! (this is an idiomatic expression, right?)
2. Pang ilang presidente si (whoever the president is) ng Pilipinas. - Is 'Emilio Aguinaldo' the first President of the Philippines? (I believe that we almost usually asked questions as such! 
3. Pipitikin kita sa tenga. - I am going to 'pits' your ear!  hehehe.. Sorry, I really can't find the appropriate word of 'pitik' in English. But I am going to work that out! 
4. Mapakla - _to be researched_
5. Tutong - _to be researched_
6. Walang kasing +adj (e.g. walang kasing sarap). - (adj) like no other! e.g. Taste like chicken!

 Just an idea


----------



## Lancel0t

meili said:
			
		

> Ok NTFS, let me try!
> 
> Here goes nothing!
> 
> 1. Makuha ka sa tingin. - Do I look happy?! (this is an idiomatic expression, right?)
> 2. Pang ilang presidente si (whoever the president is) ng Pilipinas. - Is 'Emilio Aguinaldo' the first President of the Philippines? (I believe that we almost usually asked questions as such!
> 3. Pipitikin kita sa tenga. - I am going to 'pits' your ear!  hehehe.. Sorry, I really can't find the appropriate word of 'pitik' in English. But I am going to work that out!
> 4. Mapakla - _to be researched_
> 5. Tutong - _to be researched_
> 6. Walang kasing +adj (e.g. walang kasing sarap). - (adj) like no other! e.g. Taste like chicken!
> 
> Just an idea


 
4. acrid
5. burnt rice


----------



## Soggster

I hope this thread is still alive because I am stuck! Lol A coworker of mine and me have been flirting a bit for quite a while and since Tagalog is her native language, I decided to  send her little phrases here and there that I usually end up butchering language/grammar wise but she gets the idea. Now I am getting the notes back and usually I can figure them out on my own with the help of dictionaries and such but this one got me. Any help is greatly appreciated and I will put it here exactly the wya it is on the paper.
*"Pag umuwi ka, ma-mi-miss mo ako?"
*

I know it has something to do with going home from "umuwi" after that I am lost. Thanks again in advance.


----------



## meili

Soggster said:
			
		

> *"Pag umuwi ka, ma-mi-miss mo ako?"*


 
Kumusta Soggster!

Your special friend said: *If you will go home, will you miss me?*
Ain't she sweet?


----------



## Soggster

Yes, she is! Lol Thank you Meili! Problem is even at 33 years old I am still like a darn backwards teenager when it comes to affairs of the heart. /sigh 
   One of these days I will get some of the grammar rules right and be able to actually ANSWER her in Tagalog though.


----------



## meili

Walang anuman Soggster! (You are welcome Soggster!) That is why we are here - to help each other. 

Oh, love knows no age. Not even that heartsick, mushy feeling! She must be really special, what with you going through all this.  You can tell her:

'Siyempre naman, ma-mi-miss kita.  Kung puede lang na huwag umuwi, gagawin ko' - _Of course I will miss you.  If I can only not go home, I won't._  But of course it still depends on you, hihi.


----------



## Westwood

Hi, id appreciate if you could translate this for me, just got it in a txt message   hehe.



> tuwing nakikita kita, nagustuhan kagad kita, pwede ka bang sumama sakin sa higaan



i tried using a dictionary but struggled. 

------ see  meet,                   you          you   the   go with in  bed

whenever/everytime/every - ? - see/meet, ? - soon/immediatly - you, ? - you - the - ? - ? - into - 

where my attempts.

thanks in advance!


----------



## meili

> tuwing nakikita kita, nagustuhan kagad kita, pwede ka bang sumama sakin sa higaan


 
To translate: 
Tuwing nakikita kita - Everytime I see you
Nagustuhan kagad (kaagad) kita - I liked you immediately
Pwede ka bang sumama sakin sa higaan - Can you join me in bed?               or                                                    Can/Would you come with me to bed?

In one way or the other, the 3rd phrase somewhat suggests that you join him or her in bed (sexual connotation).


----------



## Westwood

haha, thanks! well, thats, umm, interesting reading


----------



## meili

Westwood said:
			
		

> haha, thanks! well, thats, umm, interesting reading


 
So you like being invited! he-he-he!


----------



## Soggster

meili said:
			
		

> Walang anuman Soggster! (You are welcome Soggster!) That is why we are here - to help each other.
> 
> Oh, love knows no age. Not even that heartsick, mushy feeling! She must be really special, what with you going through all this. You can tell her:
> 
> 'Siyempre naman, ma-mi-miss kita.  Kung puede lang na huwag umuwi, gagawin ko' - _Of course I will miss you.  If I can only not go home, I won't._  But of course it still depends on you, hihi.



   She's the reason I put in all of the overtime that I do!  Thanks Meili for being my own personal Cyrano! Though she speaks perfect english, I think I am showing how much I care by doing it this way. 
   Is there any Spanish background at all in Tagalog? I noticed a lot of words spelled similar or the same with the same english translations as Spanish when I browse thru the threads and dig way way back to my high school spanish class days, in which I should have paid more attention! hehe Thanks again!


----------



## meili

Oh, no hay de que Soggster!  The pleasure is all mine. 
Oh yes, there are a lot of Spanish words in Tagalog or Filipino, what with the long regime of the Spaniards in the Philippines. I personally speak in a dialect that is very similar to Spanish.  Tagalog is our national dialect/language.
You may always bombard me (and other Filipinos) with lots and lots of _words _to translate, ok?
Paalam! Bye!


----------



## Merlin

I can also help translating words in Tagalog!


----------



## NTFS

To my fellow foreros from the Philippines (Especially those from CCTL),

Good day to all of you! I've seen that the number of Filipino foreros are increasing again and I believe that most of you/us are coming from the same company. I would just like to inform you that last year our company(the IP address) was banned from the forum because most of the members coming for our company abused the services of the forum. 
Here is an example where alot of members were banned. I believe they come from our company.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=7549&page=1&pp=10
Please avoid unnecessary posts and be aware of the usage of the PM service. 
_Ingat lang_, we know who you are,,, 
Thank you so much!
  
Saludos! 
NTFS!


----------



## Merlin

NTFS said:
			
		

> To my fellow foreros from the Philippines (Especially those from CCTL),
> 
> Good day to all of you! I've seen that the number of Filipino foreros are increasing again and I believe that most of you/us are coming from the same company. I would just like to inform you that last year our company(the IP address) was banned from the forum because most of the members coming for our company abused the services of the forum.
> 
> Please avoid unnecessary posts and be aware of the usage of the PM service.
> _Ingat lang_, we know who you are,,,
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Saludos!
> NTFS!


 
Napansin ko nga rin yan. Although I'm new I know that forum should not be used for chatting. It should be used to improve your skills as well as to learn new language. I admit I also work in CCTL. (I assume you know me already NTFS). Mga kababayan, huwag nating abusuhin ang paggamit ng forum. It helps a lot especially in our projects. Lalo na sa mga Spanish agents.


----------



## aceslay

hey.. i want to be able to write a letter to my gf in tagalog.. i know some but not much...

i wanna say i miss u and i wish i could be there with u right now.. and it suxs im in italy.. but i will be with u soon.. and i think we are meant to be together... cause i never felt some much love for someone before like i do with u..


----------



## Merlin

aceslay said:
			
		

> hey.. i want to be able to write a letter to my gf in tagalog.. i know some but not much...
> 
> i wanna say i miss u and i wish i could be there with u right now.. and it suxs im in italy.. but i will be with u soon.. and i think we are meant to be together... cause i never felt some much love for someone before like i do with u..


 
Ok let me try this one. I'll base my answer on the context you gave above.

(I miss you ) Mis na kita at (I wish I could be there with you right now) sana'y nandyan ako sa piling mo ngayon. (and it suxs im in italy) Nakakalungkot dahil nandito ako sa Italy. (but i will be with u soon) Pero magkakasama rin tayo balang araw (and i think we are meant to be together) at iniisip kong tadhana ang nagsasabing tayo'y para sa isa't isa. (cause i never felt some much love for someone before like i do with u) Dahil hindi pa ako nakaramdam ng sobrang pagmamahal noon gaya ng nararamdaman ko sa'yo ngayon.

I know this is not yet the perfect example but I hope this helps. Mga kababayan paki-korek naman 'tong nilagay ko. I know you got better ideas!


----------



## Lancel0t

Merlin said:
			
		

> Ok let me try this one. I'll base my answer on the context you gave above.
> 
> (I miss you ) Mis na kita at (I wish I could be there with you right now) sana'y nandyan ako sa piling mo ngayon. (and it suxs im in italy) Nakakalungkot dahil nandito ako sa Italy. (but i will be with u soon) Pero magkakasama rin tayo balang araw (and i think we are meant to be together) at iniisip kong tadhana ang nagsasabing tayo'y para sa isa't isa. (cause i never felt some much love for someone before like i do with u) Dahil hindi pa ako nakaramdam ng sobrang pagmamahal noon gaya ng nararamdaman ko sa'yo ngayon.
> 
> I know this is not yet the perfect example but I hope this helps. Mga kababayan paki-korek naman 'tong nilagay ko. I know you got better ideas!


 
This part would be better translated as: Wag kang magalala, malapit na rin tayong magkasama (Don't worry, we will be together soon)


----------



## Merlin

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> This part would be better translated as: Wag kang magalala, malapit na rin tayong magkasama (Don't worry, we will be together soon)


 
Thanks Lancel0t  I know my translation is not that perfect. Any other comments/suggestions are welcome. Gracias!


----------



## RiseAbove

I need some help I want to get a tattoo in tagalog because my son is half filipino and I don't know any Tagalog. The phrases are I Will Fight for You... and I Will Die For You...  Any help will be very appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## Merlin

RiseAbove said:
			
		

> I need some help I want to get a tattoo in tagalog because my son is half filipino and I don't know any Tagalog. The phrases are I Will Fight for You... and I Will Die For You... Any help will be very appreciated. Thanks


 I will fight for you in Tagalog would be "Ipaglalaban kita"
I will die for you would be "Mamamatay ako para sa'yo"
Welcome to the forum!  There are other Filipinos around. I'm sure they have other ideas. I'm glad to be of help.


----------



## meili

RiseAbove said:
			
		

> I need some help I want to get a tattoo in tagalog because my son is half filipino and I don't know any Tagalog. The phrases are I Will Fight for You... and I Will Die For You... Any help will be very appreciated. Thanks


 
Hi.. Merlin's translation is correct.  You can also combine the two phrase and say:
'Ipaglalaban kita hanggang kamatayan' - I will fight for you until death
or
'Ipaglalaban kita hanggang ako'y (ako ay) mamatay' - I will fight for you until I die.

Just a thought!


----------



## nahash

hi there!
Let me help you, too! Tagalog is also my language so if you have English words for translation, I'll be glad to help you all.


----------



## monay

i can also help you.. TAGALOG, kapampangan, (both filipino diallect) is my language


----------



## aki

what is the appriate translation in english for "ano ang ulam nyo?" salamat


----------



## wazz_up

What is your viand?  tuyo, dilis, sardinas, etc


----------



## swede

My daughter has a boyfriend that speaks tagolog and she would like to know how to say " I love you so much and can't wait until we start our lives together. You are my everything."


----------



## Merlin

swede said:
			
		

> My daughter has a boyfriend that speaks tagolog and she would like to know how to say " I love you so much and can't wait until we start our lives together. You are my everything."


Welcome to the forum my friend. I'm glad to be of service.
I love you so much and can't wait until we start our lives together. = Mahal na mahal kita at hindi na ako makapaghintay na makapagsimula tayo ng ating buhay na magkasama.
You are my everything. = Ikaw ang lahat sa akin.

Hope this helps.


----------



## swede

Thanks hun...I really appreciate the help.  I may be back if she has anything else she wants to say to him in tagolog. This place is great.


----------



## Merlin

swede said:
			
		

> Thanks hun...I really appreciate the help.  I may be back if she has anything else she wants to say to him in tagolog. This place is great.


You are most welcome. That's what this forum is all about. Helping each and every member. However I do recommend that you start a new thread. I was lucky enough to notice it a while ago. This thread is too long already. Good Day


----------



## Ainjul

Could Someone Please Translate This Into English For Me?I would really appreciate it...



Ang galing talaga ng aking iniirog. Sana matapos na 'yang sakit mo, dahil naaawa ako. Kung meron kang kailangan, kahit ano man iyon, sabihin mo lang sa 'kin.


----------



## mari.kit

hi, Ainjul..

here goes:
"You're so great, my love. I hope the pain will end soon, 'coz i can't bear seeing you like that. If there is anything you need, whatever it is, just tell me."

it is not a literal translation, but i think, it is more like what the paragraph conveys.

hope this helps..


----------



## adrian_251991

*Introduction*

At 40, Rajiv Gandhi (259-K'60) was India's youngest Prime Minster . He came to power soon after his mother's assasination with a technological, modernistic vision for India . Unfortunately, his dreams for India were cut short when he was assasinated in 1991. Still, in his short time in politics primarily as prime minister and as leader of the opposition, he was able to do India proud.

He was also a Dosco. A shy one, always slightly embarrassed about his family and always just wanting to be one of the boys. On the 10th anniversary of his assassination, Doon Online recognizes a dynamic dosco who did a great deal for the country and could have done so much more had it not been for a fatal terrorist assasination in May 1991.





*Life at a Glance*


*Name:* Rajiv Gandhi (1944-1991) 
*Education:* Doon School, Dehra Dun (259-K 1958-1960);
Imperial College, London
Cambridge University
*Family:* Son of former Prime Minister Indira Gandhi and grandson of India's first Prime Minister Jawaharlal Nehru. Married Sonia Gandhi, the current leader of the Congress Party. Has two children, Rahul and Priyanka Gandhi 
*Political Highlights:*
Stood successfully for election from Amethi and became a political advisor to Indira Gandhi (1981)
Made Congress Party general secretary in February, 1983
Became head of the Congress Party following his mother's death in 1984
Sworn in as the youngest Prime Minister of India with the largest parlimentary majority ever (415 of the 543 possible seats) in 1984
Establishes a "technocratic" vision for India
Eased import restrictions and encouraged foreign investment jump starting the economy between 1986 and 1990
Committed the Indian Peace Keeping Force to Sri Lanka to eradicate Tamil militans
Lost the National Elections in 1989 to V.P. Singh
Assassinated while on the campaign trail on May 21st, 1991


----------



## adrian_251991

pls translate all of that ASAP cuz i really nid it.


----------



## adrian_251991

im w8ing for my translated message. i really nid that ASAP.


----------



## mike_ang_dog

can you please translate this into englishnyeta ka neng eh alam mo namang laging pagod ang
katawang lupa ko eh palagi eh sensya na pero eto na
nga!! baka magbalbal ka rin sa pi ng chris na yan,,
echos!! parang si jen..

thanx


----------



## meili

mike_ang_dog said:
			
		

> can you please translate this into englishnyeta ka neng eh alam mo namang laging pagod ang
> katawang lupa ko eh palagi eh sensya na pero eto na
> nga!! baka magbalbal ka rin sa pi ng chris na yan,,
> echos!! parang si jen..
> 
> thanx


 
Hello, Mike!

Welcome to the Forums!  I think I am going to translate this one here though I want you to know that I am not familiar with all the words that is written here.

'nyeta' in this one is short for a curse some native Tagalog speakers usually express.  'neng' is another version of 'nene' or 'girl' and/or 'little girl'.  'sensya' is short for 'pasensya' which is 'patience'.  

I am sorry but I do not know what 'magbalbal' and 'pi' is.  Perhaps we can wait for another Filipino to translate that for us.  Here is my try.



> F*ck  girl!  You know that my earthly body is always tired, please be patient, but here it is (or here you go).


 
I do not know how to translate the next sentence, it contains words in other dialect, I think.  By the way, the sentence was also typed and/or organized poorly - without the proper punctuations.

Hope I was able to help.


----------



## mike_ang_dog

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

can you please translate this into englishnyeta ka neng eh alam mo namang laging pagod ang
katawang lupa ko eh palagi eh sensya na pero eto na
nga!! baka magbalbal ka rin sa pi ng chris na yan,,
echos!! parang si jen..

thanx


----------



## Beautiful Princess

mike_ang_dog said:
			
		

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> can you please translate this into englishnyeta ka neng eh alam mo namang laging pagod ang
> katawang lupa ko eh palagi eh sensya na pero eto na
> nga!! baka magbalbal ka rin sa pi ng chris na yan,,
> echos!! parang si jen..
> 
> thanx


 
Let me try..
nyeta.. (an expression) i think sort of a curse..
ka.. (pertaining to) you..
neng.. tagalog term of lass.. lady..
eh.. (an expression)..
alam mo namang... you know that..
laging pagod.. always tired..
ang katawang lupa.. the physical body..
ko.. of mine.. (when used with noun)
eh.. (an expression)..
palagi.. (always)..
eh.. (an expression)..
sensya.. sorry..
na.. (adverb)
pero eto na.. here it is..
nga!! (term) already
baka.. might
magbalbal ka rin ... (street word i think or deep tagalog)
sa pi.. (there is no such word... except if this is a sort of acronym of something..p..i..)
ng chris na yan,, of someone named Chris..
echos!! (an expression.. that relays..)
parang si jen.. (like jen)

hope this helps. God Bless..


----------



## Jana337

Dear friends,

I see that this thread has been hugely popular but I hope no one won't mind if I close it now. You are more than welcome to open new threads in Tagalog, adhering to this rule if possible:


> Please stay within the topic area of the forum you are posting a message in, and within any topic that another poster may have started. If you want to discuss another topic, start a new thread.


Remember that a multitude of threads in Tagalog might induce Mike Kellogg to open a subforum for this language. 

Thanks for understanding. Comments and suggestions via PM will be appreciated.

Jana


----------

